# Ebay foam lance



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Have decided to snow foam the car, as it will have been 6 months without a clean by the time I get a chance to do it properly (won't be allowed a whole weekend to clean the car, not a chance, not these days, never, until swmbo goes away for a weekend) and I'm not going anywhere near it with a wash mitt until the worst of the muck's off.

Any opinions on the ebay foam lances, e.g.:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure-Wash ... 56665423e9

?

Are the branded ones really £20 better?


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the same one & it works well for me , haven't tried a more expensive one so can't comment but i'm happy with the Karcher one


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got the exact same lance as in the link I can't fault it


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

That lance will be perfect. You'll have to fiddle with it a bit to get the right level of foam and spray pattern. Use no less than 25-30% foam to water and it works better if the lance and mixture hasn't sat in the cold of your garage all night before using it.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I have this exact one as well, can't say I can manage to get it to foam properly tbh, could anyone recommend a safe foam to use which won't strip wax or sealant? I tried chemical guys max suds 2 but in wasn't impressed with the suds at all, but it's great for a 2 bucket method, really slick stuff


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I end up using 70% foam with pneutral or whatever it's called


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

manikm said:


> I end up using 70% foam with pneutral or whatever it's called


If you mean the Valetpro pH I tried that first & wasn't impressed , now on this 
which i find way better for less £ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-VALET-CHER ... 1c3f0f7d03


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

And that's the foam I use as well got 10 litres and still got loads left,I also found the further away you stand from the car the better the foam


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Me to same one absuletly fine after one year 
I use chemical brothers no toch snow foam


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think mine is the same lance, but I find it makes my karcher "pulse". No idea why, but i presumed it was normal. I used JWAC (ebay) snow foam with it for a year and the foam was thin no matter what I did.

About to buy a 5l bottle of something but still undecided ...


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> I think mine is the same lance, but I find it makes my karcher "pulse". No idea why, but i presumed it was normal. I used JWAC (ebay) snow foam with it for a year and the foam was thin no matter what I did.
> 
> About to buy a 5l bottle of something but still undecided ...


Try this stuff i find it ok for the price

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Special-Promo ... 3f216e53b7


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, looks good in the pics.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I think mine is the same lance, but I find it makes my karcher "pulse". No idea why, but i presumed it was normal. I used JWAC (ebay) snow foam with it for a year and the foam was thin no matter what I did.
> ...


Just ordered some. Thanks.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

sleeping fox said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > I end up using 70% foam with pneutral or whatever it's called
> ...


Yes that's the one !! Useless


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

manikm said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


Did you make an offer or buy it now?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Did you make an offer or buy it now?


Cant remember ,I might have bought it from their web site ? Although it says out of stock on there

http://www.thebigshiner.com/SNOW-FOAM-BOGOF-DEAL


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I use the same lance (all made in same factory) and ValetPro Advanced SF - works very well for me.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Autobrite snow foam comes up nice and thick. My old karcher k2 was rubbish and didn't have enough oomph behind it but my k5 has plenty and it's always thick and sticks to the car well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Does it pulse?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

The k2 used to but not the k5, works perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh ok.
Mines a k3.550 and it pulses


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

mullum said:


> Does it pulse?


Mine did, until I lost my rag with it on Saturday :evil:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I washed mine yesterday and because I ran out of snow foam, I decided to just whack half a bottle of Simoniz car shampoo in the lance bottle. Came out thicker than the JWAC snow foam! (Although not sure how well it removed the muck!)
Need to choose some new foam though and need something decent this time!
But my biggest gripe is water marks! Aaaarrrggghhhh!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

sleeping fox said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > I end up using 70% foam with pneutral or whatever it's called
> ...


What dilution ratio are you using? In the video it looks like he's using it undiluted, which would mean chomping through 5 litres in a month or two!


----------



## chaperz (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry for butting in! Which snow foamer would work with my karcher 411a!? + which is the preferred solution!!

Cheers AJ


----------

